# I'm a young composer, can someone give me some help?



## andrecampana (May 8, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm a young composer from Brazil, and lots of people really like my compositions. I come from reddit where i was asking if someone could play one of my pieces "Waltz in A minor". I don't have an intrument, and many people over at reddit started suggesting the creation of an indiegogo campaign to help me get an intrument. Indiegogo campaign igg.me/at/SfluSAoAjQc

Josh Hillmann from Reddit /r/piano kindly played my piece.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello andrecampana, welcome to TalkClassical.
We do have a thread for today's composer, perhaps you find more info you are looking for :

http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


----------



## andrecampana (May 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Hello andrecampana, welcome to TalkClassical.
> We do have a thread for today's composer, perhaps you find more info you are looking for :
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


Alright, thank you


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

How young exactly? Just curious cause i was rather impressed. I really like this piece an awful lot! It seems way above the casual amateur hobbyism :tiphat: Beautiful theme and development with a quiet seriousness to it i really enjoyed.

Hope you'll get an instrument to help foster your talents. It would be an awful pity having to continue relying on others for this to get exposure.


----------



## andrecampana (May 8, 2017)

Schumanniac said:


> How young exactly? Just curious cause i was rather impressed. I really like this piece an awful lot! It seems way above the casual amateur hobbyism :tiphat: Beautiful theme and development with a quiet seriousness to it i really enjoyed.
> 
> Hope you'll get an instrument to help foster your talents. It would be an awful pity having to continue relying on others for this to get exposure.


Thank you, sir! I really appreciate your support!. I'm 16, going 17. I've been composing for little over a year.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

andrecampana said:


> Thank you, sir! I really appreciate your support!. I'm 16, going 17. I've been composing for little over a year.


Wow! I kind of expected ~25 when you said young, this work felt more mature than a teenager's composition. Good luck forward, i hope you'll keep sharing your works in the sub-forum provided by Pugg


----------



## andrecampana (May 8, 2017)

I'm starting to get desperate, i don't know where to go to divulge my work, and my need for an instrument. Does anyone know a perhaps a page, or a website, or even someone, that could help me out? Thanks everyone.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Schumanniac said:


> How young exactly? Just curious cause i was rather impressed. I really like this piece an awful lot! It seems way above the casual amateur hobbyism :tiphat: Beautiful theme and development with a quiet seriousness to it i really enjoyed.
> 
> Hope you'll get an instrument to help foster your talents. It would be an awful pity having to continue relying on others for this to get exposure.


It would be the work of a teenager and one that hasnt had exposure to the "serious" world of classical music training - conservatoires etc. There is no way a 25 y/o serious composer would write such a conventional piece like that these days. An amateur hobbyist composer perhaps - but young.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

stomanek said:


> It would be the work of a teenager and one that hasnt had exposure to the "serious" world of classical music training - conservatoires etc. There is no way a 25 y/o serious composer would write such a conventional piece like that these days. An amateur hobbyist composer perhaps - but young.


Seems rather sad that a 'conventional' piece would not be considered acceptable in the 'serious' world of classical music. IMO, that would explain why so much modern music is obscure. I realize that the waltz above is relatively simple and the work of someone with more advanced training would be more sophisticated, but both the simple and sophisticated 'conventional' works seem to be ruled out as serious.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DaveM said:


> Seems rather sad that a 'conventional' piece would not be considered acceptable in the 'serious' world of classical music. IMO, that would explain why so much modern music is obscure. I realize that the waltz above is relatively simple and the work of someone with more advanced training would be more sophisticated, but both the simple and sophisticated 'conventional' works seem to be ruled out as serious.


I have had some exposure to conservatoires through a relative - the composition teachers tend to want young composers to be freer in their style - impressionistic, atonal even - highly imaginitive in use of rythm, colour etc, imagery.

That's how it is.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Shows much talent for your age and length of time spent composing. I wish the audio quality was better though, .

I compose for piano as well, you can check out my youtube channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

stomanek said:


> It would be the work of a teenager and one that hasnt had exposure to the "serious" world of classical music training - conservatoires etc. There is no way a 25 y/o serious composer would write such a conventional piece like that these days. An amateur hobbyist composer perhaps - but young.


That might be true.

But on the other hand I'm sure there are a lot of accomplished professional mature composers "these days" whose work I wouldn't prefer over this nice Waltz.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Razumovskymas said:


> That might be true.
> 
> But on the other hand I'm sure there are a lot of accomplished professional mature composers "these days" whose work I wouldn't prefer over this nice Waltz.


Of course - but the modern classical music world will never take any notice of anyone who composes in the old forms any more than modern fine art is interested in imitators of Monet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

andrecampana said:


> I'm starting to get desperate, i don't know where to go to divulge my work, and my need for an instrument. Does anyone know a perhaps a page, or a website, or even someone, that could help me out? Thanks everyone.


Is there perhaps a music school in your neighbourhood, I am sure they can help.


----------

